# Total Contact Cast



## tjanz1418 (Apr 2, 2009)

We are billing for the application of the cast (29445) and the casting supplies 
(Q4038) but I was wondering if there is a HCPCS code to bill for the actual boot that the cast sits in.  Has anyone dealt with this before?


----------



## lcathey@smsc.org (Aug 16, 2013)

I just spoke to Derma Science, the supplier of our total contact casting.  They have a Reimbursement Hotline, 800-474-9511.  I called this morning because we had the same question.  The answer isn't what I had hoped.  I was told that the reimbursement for the boot is in the Q code.  I explained that reimbursement doesn't nearly cover the cost of the $68 boot.  We are going to have to review this problem.  
Their website clearly states that a physician's office codes:  29445 and Q4038


----------



## solocoder (May 1, 2015)

Picking up a really old thread here, just in case anyone else is searching for this information. Our clinic just started applying these and I called TCCez for a hcpcs code for the boot. Here is what they told me in and email.
?	Billing for Cast Boots:
The boot would be coded as HCPCS code L3260 Surgical Boot. If purchased separately, and if covered by private insurance, a clinic/physician could only bill for the boot if the hospital/office is an established durable medical equipment (DME) provider. Derma Sciences does not recommend or support billing the L codes.

Is anyone billing for the boots? If so, how is that going?


----------

